

Staffers Walk Out of Congress in Protest Over Brown and Garner Cases - sp332
http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2014/12/11/370151489/staffers-walk-out-of-congress-in-protest-over-brown-and-garner-cases

======
TheBiv
"Black congressional staffers hold their hands up as they pose for a group
photo during a walkout on on the steps of the U.S. Capitol Thursday, in a
protest over the Eric Garner and Michael Brown cases."

I realize that I am nit-picking here, but the photo appears to have many
different races. I wish NPR wouldn't have lead with that caption.

------
dubfan
I hate to be that guy, but...

Off-Topic: Most stories about politics, or crime, or sports, unless they're
evidence of some interesting new phenomenon. Videos of pratfalls or disasters,
or cute animal pictures. If they'd cover it on TV news, it's probably off-
topic.

~~~
dragonwriter
I hate to be that guy, but, from the same source:

Please don't submit comments complaining that a submission is inappropriate
for the site. If you think something is spam or offtopic, flag it by going to
its page and clicking on the "flag" link. (Not all users will see this; there
is a karma threshold.) If you flag something, please don't also comment that
you did.

~~~
politician
I hate to be that guy, but, I'm voting both of you down for hijacking the
thread _and_ violating the rules by talking about it!

~~~
dragonwriter
At the cost of a further tangent, strictly speaking, the guidelines don't say
anything about not posting comments complaining that _comments_ are
inappropriate, only about not posting comments saying _submissions_ are
inappropriate.

